# Which will generate more power and speed. 2x 0,6mm or 1x 1,2mm latex



## RiezZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Good day to you all,

What will generate the most speed and/or power?

- 2x bands on each side of 0,6 mm natural latex

- 1x bands on each side of 1,2 mm natural latex

Of course the bands have the same length and tapering.

I do not have a chronograph, so I was hoping one of you has tested this and knows the answer.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## RiezZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Almost forgot. The preferred ammo is 10mm lead.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It should actually be about the same. believe the rule of thumb is that similar cross sections would have similar performance.

This is more a question about matching the desired ammo with the bands, and draw length - for what you are planning to use that combination for.

As you are based in the Netherlands - and have some 'difficult' laws regarding shooting - I'd expect most outdoor activities are excluded, so assume this is for target use - so a lighter setup?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thinner elastic is faster elastic. And less is more. Elastic has some backwards properties.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also the longer your draw the thinner elastic you'd need. What is your draw - and what taper are you using? For 10mm lead I'd assume like a 22/18 taper with around 210mm for around a 32" draw...

But it can be personal preference. Elastic is just enough is more thing...


----------



## RiezZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reactions.

I have a draw length of 35,5" and at the moment I am shooting with standard bands from China. I ordered a piece of 1,2 mm natural latex and soon I will order some Theraband gold also. I have not made my own bands yet. Me and a friend are shooting cans in a barn. Of course a light weight set-up should be sufficient, but we have the irresistible urge to max out the performance of our slingshots using 10 mm lead which we make ourselves.

The fork side of my slingshot is 22 mm, so I guess the bands can not be bigger than that.

What is the best band setup for shooting maximum speed and power with 10 mm lead ammo using 1.2 mm natural latex or Theraband gold?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

22mm wide isounds a good starting point.


----------



## RiezZ (Mar 17, 2020)

I have used the calculator of Jörg. I want to start with a tapering of 22mm / 10mm.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

A started out with the tbg on 20 15 but with 8 steel maybe try 22 17 ????


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

RiezZ said:


> The fork side of my slingshot is 22 mm, so I guess the bands can not be bigger than that.


Often my forks are narrower than my bands, and then i symply fold my bands in half at the fork.
Worked well for me so far


----------



## RiezZ (Mar 17, 2020)

joseph_curwen said:


> RiezZ said:
> 
> 
> > The fork side of my slingshot is 22 mm, so I guess the bands can not be bigger than that.
> ...


Does this not effect the accuracy?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

RiezZ said:


> joseph_curwen said:
> 
> 
> > RiezZ said:
> ...


it does'nt seem to me...
but i shoot the 'instintive way', like i do with my bow, and i am not this kind of sharp shooter than cal lit matches at 10 meters 
I am happy to hit a can from 10 to 20 m, and no problem at all with folded bands. I just care to make it symetrical.


----------

